# what kind of wood do i need for my clown plecos?



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

i got 2 clown plecos to help clean algae, but no i found out they dont do much to algae, so now im stuck with 2 clown plecos. i've read online you should put a bunch of different woods in the tank, but exactly which ones do they eat??

so far i've got a bunch of malaysian wood, 1 mopani wood, and 1 unknown wood that i got from petcetre a long while back.. let me know which wood is best for these guys and were to get them at, or if i've got enough wood already, thanks.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I read the same thing , I have a couple different types myself, dunno which is best. I just put it in and let them pick out what they like. They both picked a piece & that's pretty much where they stay all day. Have had them a month now , still alive so I guess they are happy. And no they don't do much for the algae, but I do put algae wafers and zucchini in close to them as they don't usually venture too far from their area. I read they stay within 6 inches at all times even when looking for other food and I can say mine rarely have moved more than that. They don't eat alot of it but I do see them nibbling on it once in a while, when the lights are off. If you want some smaller plecos for helping with algae, go with the Bristlenose pleco's. They are excellent algae eaters and don't get much bigger than the clowns A couple members have some for sell. Annessa is one of them, last I seen she had them for $5 each


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Feed them yams. They love those. And as you found out they don't eat much algae unless it's on wood. If you can dent the wood with your fingernail, it should be fine.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yams...that's what I wanted to try myself too, I seen that somewhere and totally forgot about it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep. Slice the yam and feed raw with skin. They love to rasp on it. Watch out for the orange poop storm the next day.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> . Watch out for the orange poop storm the next day.


lmao thanks for the info and advice


----------



## Golden Broun (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a Clown Pleco, they are wood eaters and not real big on the algae. For algae control, I wood recommend a Bristlenose Pleco, I think it would do a much better job.


----------

